# RAAM DVD Great service A+++++++++++++



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys, Just had to give a great shout out to raceacrossamerica.org.
For you people that don't know it, you can order the raam races from this web site. They're only around 10.00 each.

Any way I order three DVD'S about 2 mouths ago. I just put them on my book shelf for a cold snowy day. The problem is one of the DVD's was skipping and freezing bad. (unwatchable) By now I had no receipt or mailing info. I thought my loss. I emailed the company and told them of the bad dvd with my name. Never heard back from them and thought again my loss. 

Today, I opened my mailbox and bam new copy of the bad dvd. And if you like to watch regular cyclist go to hell and back the movies are great. 

RACE ACROSS AMERICA STAND UP AND TAKE A BOW!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Thanks for the post*

Thanks for the post. I didn't know about the DVDs. I'll check that out. Also, most people just complain about things regardless. It's nice to see someone with something positive to say.

kg1


----------

